# Why doesn't Dish offer entire Sirius lineup?



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

The gave us the music channels at no charge--I would be willing to pay for the rest of it!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Probably can't becuase of the distribution agreements, same as why it's not online. If you're willing to pay for the rest of it, do so  Buy a Sirius home radio and pay for it.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

MarkA said:


> Probably can't becuase of the distribution agreements, same as why it's not online. If you're willing to pay for the rest of it, do so  Buy a Sirius home radio and pay for it.


I'm certainly toying with that idea, but then I will have another component to connect with another antenna, etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For home setup, depending on your situation, set up may be a pain, but you'll only have to do it once. With a little luck you may be able to keep the antenna indoors. I was able to keep mine by my window for the first few days, and would get periododic dropouts for a second or two nothing major. I decided to put the Sirius antenna on the roof by my XM antenna. If you get a plug and play receiver, they don't take up much room an you can always add a boombox or car kit in the future if you wish.


----------

